# Steelies vs. Aftermaket Wheels



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Just doing some research on what direction I should take the car, and would like to price out some options. I would like to get a second set of wheels for my car, one for winter driving, one for summer. Realistically speaking, I have two choices for a second set of wheels for my Cruze.

1. Get some steelies and put snow tires on them (for the winter, heh)
2. Get some aftermarket wheels, and then put snow tires on the stock wheels

With that said, where can I go to get some steelies for my car? How much do they cost? Do any of you guys bother putting TPMS sensors in your steel wheels or no? How much do those cost/where do you get them cheap? I am pretty set on what tires I am going to get (at least for now) so no need for advice on that at this time.

If I decide to go with aftermarket wheels, I really would like to go with Kingsal's setup











Any ideas on how much they cost/where I can get them? If they aren't too much more than a steelie set, I will probably go with these since they look baller as can be. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm interested in this as well. Help us out!


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

I spent $2200 putting those rims on my car.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Aftermarket wheels are pretty expensive. I would just go with steelies for your winter tires. Depending on what size steel wheels you go with, the 15" (and minus sizing your tires) are around $50 per wheel new. Thats a lot cheaper than aftermarket rims. You can get a nice set of snow tires, new 15" steel rims, AND 4 TPMS sensors mounted and balanced for less than $700 before shipping on tirerack.com


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If you like the OEM rims then steelies with snow tires is the cheapest way to go. Depending on what year your Cruze is, TPMS sensors on the winter wheels are either easy or will need a TPMS tool to reset. TPMS sensors are not exactly necessary on winter wheels since all it does is flash the TPMS light all winter if the winters lack the sensors. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

Lightz39 said:


> I spent $2200 putting those rims on my car.


Wow.



BowtieGuy said:


> Aftermarket wheels are pretty expensive. I would just go with steelies for your winter tires. Depending on what size steel wheels you go with, the 15" (and minus sizing your tires) are around $50 per wheel new. Thats a lot cheaper than aftermarket rims. You can get a nice set of snow tires, new 15" steel rims, AND 4 TPMS sensors mounted and balanced for less than $700 before shipping on tirerack.com


You have any links? Not trying to be lazy, just have never bought rims from there before. I can do the mounting and balancing myself actually. Where can I get the TPMS sensors?



sciphi said:


> If you like the OEM rims then steelies with snow tires is the cheapest way to go. Depending on what year your Cruze is, TPMS sensors on the winter wheels are either easy or will need a TPMS tool to reset. TPMS sensors are not exactly necessary on winter wheels since all it does is flash the TPMS light all winter if the winters lack the sensors.


My dad just purchased that tool actually, so I am not worried about resetting the sensors/BCM. Maybe you can help me out on where to get the TPMS sensors?

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

gmpartsdirect.com has 16" steelies that came on the Cruze LS for just under $200 shipped for all 4. I ran them without TPMS during the winter because I didn't think the extra price was worth it. I drove 250k miles without any TPMS on my previous cars and didn't feel the _need _to have it.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

LS1LOL said:


> You have any links? Not trying to be lazy, just have never bought rims from there before. I can do the mounting and balancing myself actually. Where can I get the TPMS sensors?


Winter / Snow Tires
Here is a link for winter tire/wheel packages in 15", 16", and 17". The smaller the diameter, generally the cheaper your tires/wheels will be. For the 15" wheels, the 205-70-15 is essentially (<1% difference) the exact same tire height as the 17" wheels/tire on your Eco. That way your speedometer won't be off with the new tires in winter.

Here is an example of a complete order with a well reputed winter tire in size 205-70-15, 15" steel rims, with the option to add TPMS sensors. Adding the TPMS brings the total to $688 before tax+shipping ($492 without them). A lot of people don't bother installing TPMS on their winter wheels, but the choice is yours. Tires sizes for a 16" rim will be a little more expensive than the 15".

15X6 New Steel Wheel Black Painted for *2013 Chevrolet Cruze Eco x4 - $200 total
*205/70R15 General Altimax Arctic Blackwall x4 - * $292 total
Add TPMS- $196*


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Any advice for the LTZ?!?! Anyone?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

the factory steelies have a tmps insert but really who needs them a tire gauge works just as good.The msr type 095,ive seen go from 140-200 range


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> Winter / Snow Tires
> Here is a link for winter tire/wheel packages in 15", 16", and 17". The smaller the diameter, generally the cheaper your tires/wheels will be. For the 15" wheels, the 205-70-15 is essentially (<1% difference) the exact same tire height as the 17" wheels/tire on your Eco. That way your speedometer won't be off with the new tires in winter.
> 
> Here is an example of a complete order with a well reputed winter tire in size 205-70-15, 15" steel rims, with the option to add TPMS sensors. Adding the TPMS brings the total to $688 before tax+shipping ($492 without them). A lot of people don't bother installing TPMS on their winter wheels, but the choice is yours. Tires sizes for a 16" rim will be a little more expensive than the 15".
> ...


Hey man, thanks a lot! I am thinking I will go with the 205/70/15s. They are cheaper, and theoretically I should get better mileage with them since they are thinner, and thinner tires grip better on snow covered roads. Makes sense to me. There won't be any clearance issues with the caliper running a 15" rim, correct? Not sure if the Eco model has different brakes or not.

Also, while on topic, is now probably a good time to buy snow tires? Prices seemed pretty good though (maybe that is just because I am used to buy tires that are retarded expensive?). I think I might take some tax return money and pick them up for next season so I am ready, especially if now is a good time to get them. If not, I will probably end up forgetting about them and then buying them right before winter when they probably raise prices. Thanks for all the help everyone!

EDIT: I see that they don't have free shipping on tire rack right now. Does anyone know when they do that annually? I got it last time when I purchased my snow tires, I just forgot when I actually bought them.

EDIT 2: Do any of you guys bother getting wheel covers or no? For $40 this isn't too bad.

http://www.tirerack.com/images/winter/wheelcovers/large/kt96216b_l.jpg

I wonder how they would look on a Cruze, lol. Only reason I would want them would be to protect the lug nuts/studs from rust and stuff. Thoughts?

P.S. that shipping is insane, over $100! Do they ever offer free shipping for mounted/balanced wheels?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, the 15" rim gives just enough brake clearance to safely run it. Not too sure about the free shipping, but they are usually cheapest now and sometimes early summer. If I was going to get wheel covers, it probably would be the black ones, but I hate wheel covers, always feel and look cheap IMO. As just a heads up, with the tires sitting in storage waiting for next winter, make sure they are properly stored so they are ready to go without any flat spots or dry rot when winter comes.
How do I store my tires? - Cars Vs. Roads: Brought to you by MAC | Tire Rack


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a full set of my 16" steelies w/2012 LS hubcaps sitting in my garage. I live in San Jose, CA though so unless you're within a state or two its going to cost you at least $100 to ship. But if you're close the whole set is yours for $250. I hope you're close, I've had two people interested but they've both been close to the east coast, and these steelies/hubs do nothing but take up room haha.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Any advice for the LTZ?!?! Anyone?


16" steelies with Blizzaks for the winter. IMO, going to 15s would compromise handling a bit more than I could tolerate, as winter tires are quite a bit softer and more spongy to start.


----------



## jbelf23 (Jan 17, 2013)

i just bout my rims, im currently selling my stock ones. they have about 6,000 miles on them tpms still in them all 4 im selling for 300


----------



## BerettaZ (Jul 1, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> Winter / Snow Tires
> Here is a link for winter tire/wheel packages in 15", 16", and 17". The smaller the diameter, generally the cheaper your tires/wheels will be. For the 15" wheels, the 205-70-15 is essentially (<1% difference) the exact same tire height as the 17" wheels/tire on your Eco. That way your speedometer won't be off with the new tires in winter.
> 
> Here is an example of a complete order with a well reputed winter tire in size 205-70-15, 15" steel rims, with the option to add TPMS sensors. Adding the TPMS brings the total to $688 before tax+shipping ($492 without them). A lot of people don't bother installing TPMS on their winter wheels, but the choice is yours. Tires sizes for a 16" rim will be a little more expensive than the 15".
> ...


Bought this exact package for mine without the TPMS...this setup worked great all winter, and couldn't beat the price. I'm a huge Blizzak fan, but for the price difference I have zero regrets.
I wouldn't bother with the TPMS sensors...check your tire pressure old school-like:th_coolio:
I also didn't bother with the cheap hubcaps...for wintertime the steelies look was fine by me...


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

jbelf23 said:


> i just bout my rims, im currently selling my stock ones. they have about 6,000 miles on them tpms still in them all 4 im selling for 300


PM me.

EDIT:


Smurfenstein said:


> I have a full set of my 16" steelies w/2012 LS hubcaps sitting in my garage. I live in San Jose, CA though so unless you're within a state or two its going to cost you at least $100 to ship. But if you're close the whole set is yours for $250. I hope you're close, I've had two people interested but they've both been close to the east coast, and these steelies/hubs do nothing but take up room haha.


I live in Buffalo.

EDIT 2: No one can chime in regarding free shipping from Tire Rack?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I've never seen TireRack offer free shipping. Discount Tire Direct does, but they roll the cost into their tire packages. It's paid for one way or another. 

I had the Altimax Arctics in 205/70-15 on my old Buick. I sold them after 1 season because nobody had a 15" steel wheel for the Cruze when I ordered snow tires in late 2011. Those were very good snow tires. I prefer the Nokian Hakkapellitta R snow tires I have now since the Nokians offer all the snow/slush performance without the fuel economy, noise, or handling hits I had with the Altimax Arctics.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*Steel* rims may weigh more than the new OEM rims, but they're one-heck-of-a-lot CHEAPER to replace (or repair) when they get damaged!


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

sciphi said:


> I've never seen TireRack offer free shipping. Discount Tire Direct does, but they roll the cost into their tire packages. It's paid for one way or another.
> 
> I had the Altimax Arctics in 205/70-15 on my old Buick. I sold them after 1 season because nobody had a 15" steel wheel for the Cruze when I ordered snow tires in late 2011. Those were very good snow tires. I prefer the Nokian Hakkapellitta R snow tires I have now since the Nokians offer all the snow/slush performance without the fuel economy, noise, or handling hits I had with the Altimax Arctics.


Yeah I usually order from DTD since their prices after shipping is included from other companies are almost always cheaper. I just took a look at the Nokian tire, interesting tread design. I ran the Firestone Winterforce on my Monte Carlo for years and loved them, but dang they howled pretty loud on the highway. They were a 225 though, compared to what I would be running now - a 205 on this car, so that may make the difference. They also had tons of tread on them so they lasted a while. Anyway for the price, it seems like I will stick with the Winterforce tires. Those Nokians are quite pricey, not worth it IMO.


----------



## CruznRpm13 (Apr 4, 2013)

I know I just registered, but I have a set of steelies that have been sittin around I wouldn't mind getting rid of. I live in missouri


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CruznRpm13 said:


> I know I just registered, but I have a set of steelies that have been sittin around I wouldn't mind getting rid of. I live in missouri


Welcome to CruzeTalk!


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

CruznRpm13 said:


> I know I just registered, but I have a set of steelies that have been sittin around I wouldn't mind getting rid of. I live in missouri


PM'd.


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

Bringing this thread back from the dead...

Any of you guys run steelies without hub caps? What do you do to prevent the lug nuts/studs from rusting throughout winter? I am thinking of running hub caps on mine for that sole purpose. Thanks again.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

LS1LOL said:


> Bringing this thread back from the dead...
> 
> Any of you guys run steelies without hub caps? What do you do to prevent the lug nuts/studs from rusting throughout winter? I am thinking of running hub caps on mine for that sole purpose. Thanks again.


I did all winter. Buy sealed lugnuts. I mean the kind that are one-piece sealed, not the ones with a plaati or metal cap on the ends. My lugnuts started rusting a bit on the outsides by the time I took them off, but the studs were perfectly fine.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

Just placed my order. Pumped.


----------

